
No More Shampoo - riverlong
https://jayriverlong.github.io/2020/07/04/shampoo.html
======
yardie
I had a similar realization several years ago. We were sailing across the
Atlantic. Water for 2-4 weeks with a crew of 5 is at a premium. Even our last
stop in Cape Verde the yacht club showers charged per liter. So some habits
dropped off out of necessity. 30 minute wash and shampoo one of them. By the
time we got to the Caribbean not only were my tips blonde from the sun my
scalp felt and roots felt different. Springy and wavy, not matted and oily.

It was an interesting transition as my scalp righted itself. It was greasy the
first few weeks. My scalp compensating for the loss of natural oils during the
habitual shampooing by producing more. And then it found a new normal
producing just the right amount after a bath in the deep blue Atlantic waters.

Since I’m now in the hard I wash my hair weekly. Using organic soaps like a
patchouli scented hippy. Like nature intended.

